# Windows 7 sound blaster driver



## mmalusa (Feb 24, 2009)

i recently installed the beta version of windows 7 and i cannot seem to find a sound card driver to install the software needed to run my speakers, all the ones i have downloaded and tried have failed even changing compatibility to vista still no luck

can anyone help ?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

use the ones from windows update,you will probably only get sound 
it usually takes creative 6 months after a new operating system is released to catch up with the software


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

The creative drivers for vista worked for my sound card but I could not install any of the software that came with my card without errors so I use windows media player.


----------



## mmalusa (Feb 24, 2009)

it never came up in my updates, and i just cant get sound out of my speakers. Its not what program i use, i just get no output


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

check the sound properties and check creative is set to be the default for your speakers

also try these

http://digiex.net/drivers/164-creat...bit-x86-vista-64bit-x64-drivers-daniel_k.html


----------



## mmalusa (Feb 24, 2009)

Still not working, just says that the installer cannot installe cause it is not supported by my operating system...


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

try installing as admin in compatability mode for vista


----------



## mmalusa (Feb 24, 2009)

ive done all of that trust me, ive spent like three days on it and its really starting to **** me cause i feel as if im the only one with the problem thats why noone has working patches lol..:sigh:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

try the appropriate update and then try installing

64x
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...2bf5-4b2a-b18b-f4dc60645d8e&displaylang=en&tm

32x
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...d21e-4ed3-9b0b-d597ca950a6e&displaylang=en&tm


----------



## mmalusa (Feb 24, 2009)

Update for windows is already installed... =(


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

do you get sound on a basic speaker setup 2 speakers


----------



## mmalusa (Feb 24, 2009)

not sure dont have any normal ones lol, they worked fine with xp ... im going to just go back to xp i think windows 7 aint that great, thanx anyway


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

it's only beta you only get the basics with a beta version,that's what beta versions are for to find the problems before release
3rd parties wait before releasing drivers until they have a better idea of what was required
when vista was released ati never had a reliable driver until after it was released
creative are always very slow with there releases of drivers i would be surprised if they released one this side of christmas


----------



## rembo666 (May 3, 2009)

The problem is that you're running the extractor in the compatibility mode, not the actual installer. You need to get to the actual installer that is started after the files have been extracted.

You need to have either WinRAR, WinZip, or 7-Zip. I used 7-Zip, but the other two will work just fine. One you have that, right click on the .exe that you downloaded from SB, and select "Extract Here", "Extract To" or "Extract Files" (7-Zip has its own sub-menu, while others just put those options in the right-click menu). Once you've extracted the files into a known directory, you can simply go there and run the setup.exe in Vista SP1 compatibility mode (XP didn't work for me).

Alternatively, you install just the driver by pointing the Hardware wizard to Drivers\SBXF\support\amd64 (or i386 for 32-bit) sub-directory in your extracted directory.

That fixes the problem. In fact, the sound starts working right away, don't need to restart if you don't want to.



dai said:


> it's only beta you only get the basics with a beta version,that's what beta versions are for to find the problems before release
> 3rd parties wait before releasing drivers until they have a better idea of what was required
> when vista was released ati never had a reliable driver until after it was released
> creative are always very slow with there releases of drivers i would be surprised if they released one this side of christmas


Sure, but Sound Blaster are notoriously horrible about their driver support. In fact, just fixing the version checking on their Vista drivers makes them Win7 compatible. Really a bad excuse. SB own the discrete soundcard market, but their driver support is absolutely the worst.


----------



## nonamedsomebody (Oct 17, 2008)

make sure your speakers are plugged in right if your on a desktop usually the green or black jack. Or orange if your on an hp desktop


----------

